# Dip sagging floors



## jerome9999 (Feb 21, 2008)

The floors on my 2nd floor and my first floor are sagging the whole thing . How much does it cost to repair it?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 21, 2008)

Sounds like some settlement issues, but we need more info. How much is it sagging, the age of home, type of home and what are the posts and beams in the basement? Is there a concrete floor or dirt floor, and the type of weather you get? Full basement or crawlspace? Water in the basement?
Tell us a little more, or post some pictures if you could.
We are full of info.... 
Could be $1-3000.


----------



## jerome9999 (Feb 21, 2008)

There is  a crawl space but i dont really get wut its for. and thers a well beside our house could it affect that. Isn't wut im doing like renovating a whole house?


----------



## triple D (Feb 21, 2008)

Is your ceiling sagging in the middle of the rooms? Or is a wall sinking letting the ceiling drop down? Is there more specifics on layout of house and place of problems in relation to walls ect. ect. How old is house?


----------



## cameronsutherland (Dec 2, 2012)

i noticed a dip in my wood floor near front door.  feels like someone dropped a bowling ball in the spot.  what could casue this? had my husband go under the house said he didnt see anything.  i asked him if he moved the insulation to see if there was water damage or something.  he said he didnt.  we have a crawl space.  house was built in 1954.  very observant with things in this house and this has appeared out of nowhere.  he is not concerned but i am afraid this may lead to a bigger problem?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 2, 2012)

cameronsutherland said:


> like someone dropped a bowling ball in the spot.


If you covered this dip with plastic and put water into the depressed area to a depth of a quarter inch, how big in diameter would the puddle be?

You can also use a straightedge to gauge this.


----------



## BridgeMan (Dec 2, 2012)

cameronsutherland said:


> i noticed a dip in my wood floor near front door.  feels like someone dropped a bowling ball in the spot.  what could casue this? had my husband go under the house, and he said he didn't see anything.  he is not concerned but i am afraid this may lead to a bigger problem?



The answer is in your last sentence--the fact that hubby isn't concerned means he knows more about what caused the floor dip than he is willing to share with you.  Time to have a face-to-face, true confession time with him.  He either did it, or knows who/what caused it.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2012)

Some husbands don't want to find anything that requires work.


----------

